# Nine......eleven



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

??????


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

?????


----------



## Jonesey (Jul 11, 2011)

Are you OK??


----------



## Jibril (May 23, 2012)

Badblood said:


> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


Hmm. You don't say...


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

For my Brothers who have fallen. Highland High School Choir - Danny Boy - YouTube


----------



## RWB (Feb 6, 2010)

BB,

Hold on brother, you are just freaking a little... I have been there, it get better just wait it out.


----------



## Numb in Ohio (Oct 31, 2011)

It's got to be hard for the family and friends of those who have lost their lives fighting this war. 

My thanks and prayers go out to those still in harms way. 

I don't know how you feel,, but I understand your hurt and anger.


----------



## Badblood (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm alright, It's just that I've spent most of my life at war, and sometimes the memories work on me.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

I still remember 9/11..where I was, what I was doing when I found out. Over a decade later, I still can't get some of the images out of my head like those poor people jumping to their deaths from the Twin Towers.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I was having a day off, listening to the radio when the report came through of a small plane having his the Twin Towers. I put the TV on and saw the second plane hit.

I was working as a volunteer moderator on a US-based Internet forum. As you can imagine, the board went into meltdown.

We had a lot of service families who could not get any news about what had happened so I was acting as a coordinator getting information to and from families in the UK and back in the USA and other parts of the world.

We had one woman poster in bits as her husband's office was in the part of the Pentagon that was hit by the plane. Fortunately for them he was out of his office talking with a colleague, or he would probably have died.

We even had problems with trolls. 

And last year? I had to make a sort of business trip to California, my first ever time flying, from Britain to San Francisco, on 9/11.


----------

